# Secret Big Speckled Trout Report



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

.............Cant tell you....Sorry....It's a secret.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

lmao! good one


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

I knew it was coming sooner or later!!!!


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

Anyone else rember back in the day we used to be elbow to elbow surf casting to them behind the Duck Inn? Now the secret is out. You're welcome...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I was in that crowd, before and after the gazebo went up. 

They're still there, just in smaller numbers and sizes. Good spot for a flea but the bigger ones are elsewhere ...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

opcorn: :beer:


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

U got me


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Suavea said:


> Anyone else rember back in the day we used to be elbow to elbow surf casting to them behind the Duck Inn? Now the secret is out. You're welcome...


God yes. That place was a madhouse in the 80's/90's. I saw some serious gator trout pulled out in front of Duck Inn. Now where did I put my TT11 and Mr. Wiffle soft baits...

Long as we're reminiscing, remember the big obstruction to the right of the gazebo that ate hundreds of lures every season? The trout seemed to hang out around it but it ate Mirrolures like a fat kid sucking down twinkies.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

After breaking off the first eight dollar lure it was time to switch to a leadhead and grub tail which usually did just as well. 

Toss right on top of the hang up during the flood and let it hit bottom, usually meant "fish-on"


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Dangit, why is there no longer any cool spots for surf-fishing like that anymore.
Oh yea, forgot, they dug up that ol wreck and straightened the channel out. Still cool though.
Now, its just flat, no structure, and boring.

Only after I started bumming rides on a 16skiff fly fishing, did I realize there were still fish in the Bay.
-after I outfitted that damn Jeep to be a bitchin surf vehicle (and now OBX closures)

Well, anyway, ever see a dude wearing a 'Cougar Bait' hat under the CBBT stubbornly slinging flies in epic frustration, "ya found the tatter" ~Ron White


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

Jay B & Sand Flea I can't believe we are the only two here that remember those days. Man You're right about that thing eating Mirrolures. Where did they move that thing to I bet somebody got a brand new tackle box full of new & old stuff off that thing. Ah remember the old days...


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Suavea said:


> Jay B & Sand Flea I can't believe we are the only two here that remember those days. Man You're right about that thing eating Mirrolures. Where did they move that thing to I bet somebody got a brand new tackle box full of new & old stuff off that thing. Ah remember the old days...


I remember those days too but I was sitting in Duck Inn chasing another type of 'tail'.


----------

